# Aflac has left the building



## Palladium (Feb 21, 2009)

Hey guy's.

This will probably be my last post for awhile. I've enjoyed my last week or two since I’ve been back, but now I must go again.  
I start my treatments for my cancer starting again tomorrow. I usually stay at my brothers while i am going to the hospital and their just aren't any internet connections around there, not even wi-fi. Not to mention the fact I just feel like crap anyway when I do this. 

Thanks for all your support. Whish I could be here for the Forum's Birthday the 24th, so you all have a big party while I’m gone.  
Just try not to tear the place down. :twisted: So let me say now, Happy Birthday Forum.

I'll miss you guy's. Chris I’ll call you soon.

Ralph


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 21, 2009)

Take care Ralph and get well soon!


Steve


----------



## aflacglobal (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks Steve :wink:


----------



## Noxx (Feb 21, 2009)

Ya take care. 

And come back soon !


----------



## Shaul (Feb 21, 2009)

Get Well, Ralph.

You are in our Thoughts and Prayers.


Shaul


----------



## Platdigger (Feb 21, 2009)

Whip this thing Ralph!
Randy


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 21, 2009)

Ralph,
Get well soon.
Jim


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 21, 2009)

Luck! And keep a good attitude. Very important when one is ailing. 

Harold


----------



## JustinNH (Feb 21, 2009)

Get well soon! :wink:


----------



## jamthe3 (Feb 21, 2009)

Good luck, God's speed & hurry back!!


----------



## qst42know (Feb 21, 2009)

Your going to have a lot of catching up to do when you get back.

All the best.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 22, 2009)

For what it's worth, Ralph, this can't hurt you. 

http://home.online.no/~dusan/diseases/cancer/cancer_dr_budwig.html

Sometimes, the greatest hazards to your health are doctors.

I'm praying for you, Ralph,
Look forward to your call.


----------



## nicknitro (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't know ya well, but I still wish you the best bud. Get well, if only for the fact that there are many newbies that could use advice to keep them out of trouble . 

Get Well Soon, 
NickNitro


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 22, 2009)

Get well..

Its super confusing when you post under two names..

when you get back choose one, this old fart is getting cross eyes.


----------



## Oz (Feb 22, 2009)

By all means I wish you a speedy recovery. Come back with your sense of humor soon!


----------



## peter i (Feb 22, 2009)

Get well!


----------



## istari9 (Feb 22, 2009)

Best wishes for a complete recovery!!

Ray


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 23, 2009)

all the best... get well soon...


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Feb 23, 2009)

Hope to hear from you soon.
Good luck.


----------



## Charlena (Mar 3, 2009)

Please check your PM when you can angel. 
Get well and get back here soon kitty...I have been really saving up some awesome lolkitty pics for your collection 
Hugs


----------



## daveerf (Mar 7, 2009)

Hang in there Ralph, we need someone to monitor the boxing cat fights. 

Oh and I had more to say but Charlena's Nurse picture just totally flustered my brain patterns


----------



## aflacglobal (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey guys.

Just happened to get me a wi-fi signal and thought i would drop in for a minute. I want to take the time to thank each and every one of you for your support. It means more than you will ever know, especially now days. I wish there was a way that i could thank each one of you personally, But hey it's a big world and the cat can only do so much.  

Every thing is really coming along great for me right now. Even with all the the other things that have been happening in my life the last two years i can honestly say that for once i'm really not worried. My cancer treatment is almost wrapped up. This last treatment was just to make sure that they pretty much got it under control. Yes sir things are looking up. Maybe it won't be to long before i'm back up and running on all cylinders again. Right now i'm trying to get this chapter of my life closed out so i can look forward being me again. That's right, i'm young, soon to be healthy, and Oh so good looking. Maybe i shouldn't have said that, Charlena is lurking around here some where. :shock: :shock: :shock: 

Just kidding Char. I got your youtube message, Thanks for your support girl. Well i'm going to look around for a few minutes and see what the local chat is. I'll talk to you guys later.

Thanks

Ralph


----------



## Charlena (Mar 10, 2009)

Buahahhahahahahahaha

Glad yer allright kiddo....
And yes be very afraid.


----------



## JustinNH (Mar 10, 2009)

Good to hear :wink:


----------



## nicknitro (Mar 12, 2009)

You had better get well soon, there are still a lot of us newbies, and the Gods are getting tired, LOL. Maybe we could chip in and send you a strip-ogram. Ha Ha, I believe that would motivate your Immune system to speed recovery. 

Just remember, take it day to day, like in refining. Patience is a virtue.

Nick


----------

